# Can't communicate with primary DNS server?



## cpar87 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have DSL through AT&T running through a Linksys WRT54G Wireless-G Broadband router. Some friends and I ran ethernets to the router ports to play some WoW tonight. Well, the unthinkable happened. A CONNECTION problem.

Ipconfig/all brings up the following:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Dillon>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TurboPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-25-6B-8F-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::adb5:935c:6c54:36b9%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 28, 2009 11:32:42 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 30, 2009 12:14:17 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CCEFFB61-C1C8-4747-B224-A6E0280C8
4EB}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Dillon>


The error on diagnosis is: Cannot communicate with the primary DNS server. (192.168.1.254)

Then it notes how windows cannot automatically correct this issue.

All computers are running Windows Vista. You guys are our last hope lol, I've been working on trying to fix this for about 3 hours now. So if any of you are on this late, help me out 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You guys need more sleep! :grin:

I'd start by turning off all the equipment, modem, router, all the computers.

Turn on the modem, wait for it to initialize, turn on the router, and after a couple of minutes, boot the computers, one at a time.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you actually have a DNS Server at 192.168.1.254, or should you be getting DNS from your default gateway?


----------

